# Best Paganini Caprice No.24



## jurianbai

Just for fun, which version of Paganini's Caprice no.24 you have and prefer?

My first introduction to this piece was by.... Vanessa Mae. Then serious recording is by F. Zimmerman, which I found very rough playing. Here I found youtube playlist about 6 violinist playing so you can compare, but mind the audio quality differences. I also read there are two version of this piece, the original Paganini's wrote and the modified Leopold Auer.

I am sure more violinist recorded this version, but I can't find one by Menuhin in youtube. Enjoy.

Playlist :
Salvatore Accardo - considered Paganini specialist from Italy
Jascha Heifetz, I. Perlman, Frank Peter Zimmermann - '70 - '80s generation
Mark Kaplan, Hillary Hahn, and one student of competition level.

http://www.youtube.com/user/silentstringquartet#g/c/46E96ECB1AC5CF9D


----------



## Boccherini

I didn't like Kaplan, Hahn and Accardo. Perlman and Heifetz are amazing but above all there's the Mintz which I find the greatest.


----------



## jurianbai

Got the Shlomo Mintz version , 



 , again, sounds great.


----------

